# Start Here > Guest Forum >  JK/SEA

## Unregistered

moving to eastern washington. Getting out of this puget sound hell hole. My computer is packed. See you guys later.

----------


## Anti Federalist

Was wondering about you in another thread.

Good luck...keep in touch

----------


## Suzanimal

Leaving Seattle? Gonna change your username? 

Glad to hear from ya.

----------


## oyarde

> moving to eastern washington. Getting out of this puget sound hell hole. My computer is packed. See you guys later.


Good luck .

----------


## euphemia

Best of luck.  See you soon.

----------


## phill4paul

Fair winds, following seas and a safe harbor on arrival.

----------


## Unregistered

hey guys, i'm still lurking in the north seattle area. Couldn't make the deal to eastern washington last year...HOWEVER....spring will see the house up for sale AGAIN, and i'm certain the move will happen or i'm going to use my Mustang for my new home in the woods somewhere....

still lurking in here, so you mofo's better behave till i officially return.

JK.

----------

